# visa problems



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

This is for a friend of mine:
The visa application form asks if i was convicted. If I say yes, will they refuse entry?
I was conficted for a minor crime.
Thanks


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Convictions*



natbakinfo said:


> This is for a friend of mine:
> The visa application form asks if i was convicted. If I say yes, will they refuse entry?
> I was conficted for a minor crime.
> Thanks


The concern about being convicted, if you ever committed a felony and were convicted of it, you would not only be denied entry into the Philippines but you also would be forbidden to get a passport to travel.


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks great so he should not have any problems then.


----------

